

DNA seen through the eyes of a coder - aaco
http://ds9a.nl/amazing-dna/

======
TrevorJ
If DNA came about as a product of chance, would it be possible to create a
computer coding language through some sort of electronic evolution/iteration
system?

~~~
andreyf
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Evolutionary_programming>

------
andreyf
Fundamental misunderstanding: human code is made by human brains. Human brains
understand everything (including code) via embodied metaphors and deal with
complexity by splitting it into modules, then understanding each module
abstractly, pushing away the details. Evolution doesn't work that way, at all.
Why would it?

~~~
bdr
I don't see a misunderstanding. The page points out that evolved DNA code and
human-designed computer code use several of the same techniques.

